# Keifer Built & Exiss quality



## farmpony84

I have an 03 Keifferbuilt and I love it. It's really been good for me. My only complaint is that it does leak around the A/C and my husband has to fix it every summer. (that started about 2 years ago). Other than that. I love it. We've been looking for my next trailer though and I think the one we liked was... Now I can't remember... I'll have to look it up... Lakota maybe?


----------



## oh vair oh

I have an Exiss, and it works great. We've had it forever, and it's never broken down or had any problems. You just power wash it and it's good to go. The slant load is very comfy for the horses too. Easy to clean.


----------



## churumbeque

I like the Kiefer. I think there are different grades of each and my sister had an Exiss and it was poorly made. The drop down windows rotted and fell out after a few years.


----------



## sherkad25

We have an Exiss and have been very happy with it so far.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I had a Keifer stock trailer that was built in the 90's. Loved that trailer! It was a very well built and tough. I gave it to my aunt who is still using it. 
Don't know about the quality now though.


----------



## Drentfrow

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for taking the time to help me.


----------



## firechef2

*2000 4 hrs keifer built w/ wknd pkg. 4 sale*

i have been diagnosed with MS and i am forced to sell my keifer. this thing is loaded with everything except a generator and toilet...


----------



## Mingiz

I have a 2003 Exiss Event 3h w 8ft LQ.No issues with it except had to replace the fridge. I would buy another...


----------



## Mingiz

I have a 2003 Exiss Event 3h w 8ft LQ.No issues with it except had to replace the fridge. I would buy another...


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

I would take a Keifer over the Exiss any day. We had a couple Exiss and I will never go there again. They rattled apart and never held up for us, and when I mean rattled apart I literally mean it. We had to replace and fix SO many rivets after the first year it was crazy. Just very cheap put together IMO. 

I know friends who have Keifers and LOVE them I LOVE them. They are super nice trailers that hold up very well. The only thing keeping me from buying one is I don't think they come in a 8' wide only 7'.


----------



## firechef2

i have the 2000 keifer built genisis 4 hs slant w/ wknd pkg. i absolutely love this trailer but i have MS and now have to sell it...


----------



## OGM

*Exiss*

I have a 2003 Exiss and I love it. I have friends with later models that have had recalls and many issues. I have been looking for a new trailer and for the trade in the dealers have told me I have one the the last good years before they had issues.


----------



## firechef2

i haul my draft horses in mine so why would you need an 8' trailer.


----------



## mls

Exiss all the way.


----------



## KarrotKreek

I will vouch for Keifer. here's why...
There was a horse trailer accident near the barn. A Keifer Trailer loaded with a horse was being hauled on the highway and at a full stop for a stoplight. A very large professional moving truck (the big cargo box truck variety) was going about 45mph and didn't see the light or trailer. Plowed straight into the back of the trailer! The trailer took the brunt of the impact. The front partition collapsed and the horse was ejected (I was told by manufacturer rep this is a safety feature) rather than trapping the horse in the stall area that was crunched into an accordion. It's a testament to the trailer design and the vets passing by, who stopped to assist, that this horse was standing after the accident and able to load on its own into another trailer for transfer to the vet clinic.


----------



## Breezemodel

I have a 93 Keiffer Built 2 horse slant load with dressing room and it still looks fantastic and is in excellent condition. People never believe me when I tell them it's year. I would say they make a great trailer!


----------



## kait18

Breezemodel said:


> I have a 93 Keiffer Built 2 horse slant load with dressing room and it still looks fantastic and is in excellent condition. People never believe me when I tell them it's year. I would say they make a great trailer!


yeap agree i have a 91 keiffer 2 horse straight load and absolutely love it. the previous owner made some changes because of his horse such as making the ramp load a step up load. and everything still works like a dream.
have had no issues with the trailer just the usual maintenance and this thing will be going for another 5+ years with me.
definitly love the keiffer's


----------

